# Simpsons 80/20.. Thoughts?



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried it/heard of it and have any opinions? It looks like a good food for the cost IMO, but don't know if I'm just missing something?

Sixstar, thoughts?

*Simpsons 80/20 Mixed *
12kg - £48 Should roughly last Eddie over 5 months.
Composition:

Deboned Chicken(27%), Dried Chicken(16%), Deboned Salmon(13%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Dried White Fish(7%), Dried Salmon(5%), Dried Turkey(4%), Chicken Fat(2%), Chicken Gravy(2%), Dried Whole Egg(2%), Deboned White Fish(2%), Pea Fibre, Lucerne, Minerals, Vitamins, Dried Apple, Dried Carrot, Spinach, Dried Seaweed, Dried Cranberry, Prebiotic FOS, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Parsley, Sage.

Analytical Constituents:

Protein: 38% Oil: 18% Fibre: 3% Ash: 10.5% Calcium: 2.01% Phosphorous: 1.62% Omega 6: 2.53% Omega 3: 1.93%

*Simpson 80/20 Fish*
Composition:

Deboned Salmon(21%), Dried Herring(21%), Deboned White Fish(17%), Potato, Sweet Potato, Salmon Oil(7.5%), Dried Salmon(6%), Dried White Fish(6%), Lucerne, Salmon Stock(1.5%), Pea Fibre, Minerals, Vitamins, Dried Apple, Dried Carrot, Spinach, Dried Seaweed, Dried Cranberry, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Parsley, Sage, Prebiotic FOS.

Analytical Constituents:

Protein: 38% Oil: 18% Fibre: 2% Ash: 10.5% Calcium: 1.90% Phosphorous: 1.24% Omega 6: 1.89% Omega 3: 3.34%


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,is that simpsons food,not sure if skinners do grain free,if they do I apologise


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh damn it... I meant SIMPSONS 80/20. :cursing:

If there is a mod around... could the title change, pretty please :blushing:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

princeno5 said:


> hi,is that simpsons food,not sure if skinners do grain free,if they do I apologise


I meant Simpsons - not skinners. My brain isn't working today - I'm going to blame it on the fact that it's exam week for us uni lot so my mind has up and left me! :blushing:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Providing you mean Simpsons 80/20, it's an excellent quality kibble - gets a Green on the Index!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Providing you mean Simpsons 80/20, it's an excellent quality kibble - gets a Green on the Index!


I did mean Simpsons. :blushing:

Thank you for responding so quickly. I looked at it and thought I must be missing something as it would work out at just under £10 a month for Eddie, yet seems a much better food than what he's on... and I'm paying more than £10 a month at the second!

The only thing I was concerned about was the protein content - at 38 it's a little high isn't it? Could you just run over what this could mean for him please, as I've forgotten all the if's and but's of protein content :blushing:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> I did mean Simpsons. :blushing:
> 
> Thank you for responding so quickly. I looked at it and thought I must be missing something as it would work out at just under £10 a month for Eddie, yet seems a much better food than what he's on... and I'm paying more than £10 a month at the second!
> 
> The only thing I was concerned about was the protein content - at 38 it's a little high isn't it? Could you just run over what this could mean for him please, as I've forgotten all the if's and but's of protein content :blushing:


In the simplest terms possible, it's not so much the quantity of protein that needs to be considered, but rather the quality. In the case of this food, the protein is animal protein, which is high quality useful protein to dogs. It's high protein/low meat foods that should be avoided - as the protein in these will come from plant and or grain, which isn't the type of protein dogs need, and can put undue stress on their bodies as they try to process it.

If you think about dogs fed on a raw food diet - they are consuming large amounts of protein, but all from species appropriate sources (animal), so this isn't an issue. Same goes for the Simpsons 80/20 food.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> In the simplest terms possible, it's not so much the quantity of protein that needs to be considered, but rather the quality. In the case of this food, the protein is animal protein, which is high quality useful protein to dogs. It's high protein/low meat foods that should be avoided - as the protein in these will come from plant and or grain, which isn't the type of protein dogs need, and can put undue stress on their bodies as they try to process it.
> 
> If you think about dogs fed on a raw food diet - they are consuming large amounts of protein, but all from species appropriate sources (animal), so this isn't an issue. Same goes for the Simpsons 80/20 food.


Ah brilliant, thanks for that help. So if I did switch Eddie over and it worked for him, he wouldn't be bouncing off the walls? :idea: He's quite good in the sense that he'll go for his walk and then he's happy to settle down for the day (although always has energy, and will sometimes go out for 2, or for a few hours!) so just didn't want to switch him over and him go nuts being so small. Clearly, I don't have a clue what I am talking about and am so grateful for this forum and your knowledge :blushing:


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

simpsons 80/20 is a very good food.
I feed the grain free simpsons and have always liked the ingredients and the quality for the price.

High protein doesnt always suit every dog and some cannot tolerate it at all so perhaps get a small bag to start with to try him on. However mine including my ibs dog look stunning on this food though i do rotate with the other varieties in the grain free so mine dont get too bored.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> Ah brilliant, thanks for that help. So if I did switch Eddie over and it worked for him, he wouldn't be bouncing off the walls? :idea: He's quite good in the sense that he'll go for his walk and then he's happy to settle down for the day (although always has energy, and will sometimes go out for 2, or for a few hours!) so just didn't want to switch him over and him go nuts being so small. Clearly, I don't have a clue what I am talking about and am so grateful for this forum and your knowledge :blushing:


Obviously every dog is different, but no, good quality protein doesn't tend to affect behaviour.

I've got two youngsters - 3 & 4 - wired to the moon in the nicest possible way, it's all good fun loving energy though, not hyperactive loopiness! Providing they get their walks, play and training, they're lovely and calm in the house.

Have also got one probably very similar in size to your Eddie (Alfie is 6.5 kg) - admittedly he's 10 now so a bit slower, but he's been on raw since he was 5 weeks and never had issues with hyperactivity on a high protein diet


----------

